# What CO2 Diffuser ?????



## Frederick (31 Oct 2014)

Hi all.... here is a nice easy question...Which type of diffuser is considered the best or mos efficient.... Ladder type....inline type or the normal diffuser... all for use in a 3ft tank (180ltrs). The choice is very confusing and difficult to answer as we all have our preferences.
Please help me choose..... Frederick


----------



## Dantrasy (31 Oct 2014)

None are particularly good imo. They don't dissolve co2 very well and they clog. You're way better off with a reactor. On a 3ft tank I'd use a L sized Ista or Sera. Means less stuff in the tank too.


----------



## foxfish (31 Oct 2014)

You think that is an easy question!


----------



## Dantrasy (31 Oct 2014)

If you like the look of diffusers and really want to get one, get 2 of them. 1 to use and 1 to swap over when the first one clogs and needs cleaning in bleach. 

As for which one to buy, that's a tricky question. Just buy the one you like the look of. One with a 2-3cm diameter. The beetle one's that sit in the corner look nice.


----------



## Jose (31 Oct 2014)

I would go with the inline atomizer ones which if you keep up with the mechanical filtration shouldnt get too dirty with time. You can also use an intank atomizer with a powerhead to push the bubbles around. For me reactors are just harder to control because the CO2 is all dissolved in the water so in my opinion its easier to gas your fish with them. But its all down to taste. Also with atomizers you have to pay more attention to where the bubbles are getting and not so much to your dropchecker.


----------



## ian_m (31 Oct 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> They don't dissolve co2 very well and they clog


Oh. Mine UP inline diffuser is nearly three years old and I haven't cleaned it yet, still produces exactly the same fine mist of bubbles as it did when I first got it in 2012.


----------



## parotet (31 Oct 2014)

ian_m said:


> Oh. Mine UP inline diffuser is nearly three years old and I haven't cleaned it yet, still produces exactly the same fine mist of bubbles as it did when I first got it in 2012.


The same for me... 

Jordi


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (31 Oct 2014)

Frederick said:


> Hi all.... here is a nice easy question...Which type of diffuser is considered the best or mos efficient.... Ladder type....inline type or the normal diffuser... all for use in a 3ft tank (180ltrs). The choice is very confusing and difficult to answer as we all have our preferences.
> Please help me choose..... Frederick



Yep, that could have been one of the hardest questions you could have asked  to the UKAPS forum its on a par with who would win in a fight between Bruce Lee and Mohamed Ali and what's the Universe expanding into.

I have tried both diffusers and reactors. My opinion is only based on my experience. Diffusers I find there's little between them and having two so ones soaking in bleach while the other is working keeps life simple. Reactors are excellent because they don't waste gas but can be a pain for cleaning and the piping of them reduces flow. Atomisers create finer bubbles than diffusers but work at high pressure, break easy and seem difficult to get constant results. The only one I haven't tried is inline because I'm not 100% sure my reg can take the PSI required (I'll check that one day) 

From a what's best for plants, the two schools of thought seem to be, reactors are better because the co2 is totally dissolved and available to the plants. Or, misting with fine bubbles is better because they cling to the plant leaves and the plants can absorb it through the leaves.

Take your pick and welcome to the debate


----------



## parotet (31 Oct 2014)

If you have an inline atomizer you will complain because you have mist in the aquarium. If you have a standard diffuser because you will lose a lot of gas. If you have a reactor... Not sure, never had one, but I'm sure there is something to be worried about. So... Yes, we can discuss about the good and the bad during 20 more posts, sure. We love it... Weird people 

IMO all the systems have there pros and cons... I bet most of us have changed from one to another several times, just try them. 
(We hope to have your feedback on the next thread about this )

Jordi


----------



## Dantrasy (1 Nov 2014)

Looks like everyone's experience varies. I know there's a new UP inline that can be dismantled for cleaning (so that appears to be an improvement over the older model). 

the old and new are shown here:


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Nov 2014)

I've just bought the tropica 3 in 1 co2 diffuser which is going into my tank today so I'll let you know how I get in with that.  
Like I said though I have tried many different diffusers, some branded some Chinese cheapies off eBay of all shapes and sizes and I find the difference between them negligible.  

I use them for ease of use because my time is limited. I appreciate they are not the most effective way of diffusing but at £15 to refill my 5kg bottle which lasts over a year on my tank size I'd rather just keep it simple.


----------



## Jose (3 Nov 2014)

Once I have tried atomizers I know I am not going back. An atomizer is not really much more expensive than a diffuser. The only thing is you have to make sure your regulator puts out enough preassure (it isnt really that much).

That new inline atomizer looks really good. But looks like could be some CO2 leakage in the way that the atomizer is sealed. This is just my opinion and I dont have experience with it though. Any one care to share their experiences with this one?


----------



## curefan (3 Nov 2014)

Just ordered the new Up atomizer as my old versions seem to be blocked and no amount of soaking in bleach seems to work.Plants are suffering....at least with the new one you can take out the ceramic as in video above (which sold me on the new one). Not impressed with old ones having a shortish life span, so lets hope the new version is better for maintenance.


----------



## Jose (3 Nov 2014)

Good luck and dont forget to comment on your experience with it.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Nov 2014)

Just received my Tropica 3 in 1 the other day with built in bubble counter and check valve.

My initial impressions are good misting, somewhere between an atomiser and diffuser. Slightly better than previously owned glass diffusers. The bubbles are still quite big in places but I hear this improves over a few days and it's been in there three now. The ceramic disc is quite small so I would suggest using it on tanks up to 150 ltrs, would be nice if tropica made them in different sizes for bigger tanks.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Nov 2014)

Updated Video, the big bubbles have now calmed down.


----------



## Jose (5 Nov 2014)

Yeap good enough I would expect. Just keep an eye on getting CO2 distribution around the hole tank.


----------

